# Relocating to Dubai/Sharjah



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I am currently in Egypt but would like to relocate to Sharjah or dubai. I dont have a degree as im 19 but i did do my GCSE's in London. I am currently teaching in an international school in Cairo. What are my chances of moving? lane:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to get a job to be sponsored for a residency permit. I doubt you will get a teaching job without a degree though. Read the sticky about looking for employment in the UAE. Out of interest, what are you teaching at the age of 19, EFL?


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Well im teaching pre-k (nursery) kids english. Its fun and its giving me experiance. Does anyone know a good distant learning provider that i can gain my degree online? I have a TEFL but only a weekend course certificate.


----------

